
The Death and Life of Atlantic City - lermontov
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/09/07/the-death-and-life-of-atlantic-city
======
comrh
Having been to Revel a few times, it always struck me how just insane the
place was built. Giant, 3-4 story escalators, lots of cramped rooms with
towering slots, maze like unlike any other casino.

------
cryoshon
This is a pretty tight article, and really gives a great feeling for the
decline of AC. I was last in AC in 2010-- it was clear that the city was on
its last legs then. The general appearance was massive casinos surrounded by
desolate empty lots.

We could hardly find a slice of pizza.

------
rmason
The bankruptcy lawyer, Kevyn Orr, mentioned in the story was the true hero of
the Detroit bankruptcy, people here seriously wanted him to stay and run for
governor.

I am guessing Chris Christie brought him in to put Atlantic City through the
same kind of planned bankruptcy that has proven so successful (so far) in
Detroit but simply lost his nerve.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevyn_Orr](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevyn_Orr)

------
stuaxo
Interesting, but 10003 words ? I should know better than to click on NY
articles..

~~~
tempodox
It's normal for The New Yorker to have longer articles. Expectations of the
contrary are misplaced.

